# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] I'm looking for the creator of MapHack or Bot.

## justhis2

Hi, I'm Korean.
Diablo 2 revival is a very hot game in Korea. I think other countries are the same.
The reason I'm here is because...
I'm looking for a bot or map back producer.
I'm confident that I'll sell it a lot in Korea.
If you're interested, send me a message on Discord CashNote #7202 , and I'll tell you more details.

----------

